# Pats Cheerleader Fired For Pics With Drunken, Grafittied Pal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_18-Year-Old Pictured With Friend With Profane Words_

*BOSTON -- *A New England Patriots cheerleader was kicked off the squad on Tuesday after pictures posted online showed her with a drunken friend covered in profane words, pictures and swastikas, according to the Boston Herald.

Caitlin Davis and another person appeared to be writing on the passed-out person in pictures posted on Facebook, the newspaper reported.

The photos later appeared on a number of other Web sites, including TMZ.com.

New England Patriots Spokesman Stacey James told the Herald that Davis was "no longer with the squad."

Even though the team said that she was removed from the squad, photos of Davis remained on the Patriots' Web site, including some from the team's Oct. 26 game against the Rams when she dressed up as an angel.

In April of this year, Davis told the Sun Chronicle during cheerleader tryouts that part of why she was drawn to the squad was that it would require a number of community service appearances.

"In addition to spreading a good image for the Patriots, you do some good things for others," she told the Chronicle.

Click here to view the controversial photo.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/sports/17907058/detail.html#


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Check out the sneer on her face in the pic with the drunk girl, that is one psycho bitch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I will employ her................


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

What a shame.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I will employ her................


Well, just don't fall asleep in front of her.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Holy shit! First off that girl is out cold, and secondly those are sharpies... Anyways nice way to ruin her career at 18..


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Wiggum_1 said:


> Well, just don't fall asleep in front of her.


Nah, only behind. I'll be the big spoon. hahahahaha


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sniper.....your sick and twisted....


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Sniper.....your sick and twisted....


You haven't the faintest idea................


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

We used to have a rule about losing consciousness; if you took your shoes off first, that meant you were asleep and not to be drawn-on. If you left your shoes on, that meant you assed-out and were fair game.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

HAHA...me and buddies had the same rule..


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

DodgeRam said:


> Anyways nice way to ruin her career at 18..


I wouldn't exactly call what she had a "career".

For someone with her skills and talents she would have no trouble finding a job in the pole dancing or pornography industry.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

In this day...something like that doesnt do shit to your " career ' ..Paris wasnt that famous till her sextape came out, Kim Kardashian same thing, Britney, Lindsey, Nichole Rithcie....Vaness Hudgeons had naked pics online and loook at her..still stayed with Disney...kate Moss after the cocaine incident got twice as many contracts....We are living in a time where your reputation means shit if your a good looking female its a very bad message to young girls and these are direct results....bad press is better than good press...watch she will propably get a contract with sharpie...


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

7costanza said:


> In this day...something like that doesnt do shit to your " career ' ..*Paris* wasnt that famous till her sextape came out,


What kind of name is Paris anyway? You wanna know a good name?... Soda....S-O-D-A. I know it sounds strange but all names sound strange the first time you hear 'em. What, you 
Telling me people loved the name Blanche the first time they heard it?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn Rufees will do that to ya. Wonder what else she did to her? Any photos of that.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

lol... they drew a penis on her arm


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

nice "friends" 

must be like the same idiots who let that kid drown in the swamp a couple weeks ago


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

don't mind me.......... I just CAME back for another peeksie. LOL She reminds me of an unruined Pam Anderson.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Foxboro teen off Pats cheer squad









Foxboro's Caitlin Davis, with Sharpie in hand, poses in a photo that appeared on the deadspin.com Web site and led to her dismissal from the New England Patriots cheerleading squad. In this photo and another that was posted to the site, she appears to be writing on an unconscious prank victim. Inappropriate words and swastikas were among the things drawn on the person.

*FOXBORO* - A New England Patriots cheerleader and a former cheerleader for the Foxboro High School Warriors received her walking papers Tuesday, reportedly after online photos showed her posed over an unconscious young man with swastikas and other vulgar phrases and images scrawled all over him.

Caitlin Davis, 19, was the Patriots' youngest cheerleader ever when she made the squad after tryouts last spring.

Now, she's been fired mid-way through her first season, Patriots spokesman Stacey James said Wednesday.

James declined to say why Davis was fired.

However, two unflattering photos that have appeared on Facebook and onblastatlast.com and deadspin.com are behind the move, according to published reports.

One photo shows Davis on a futon next to an unidentified male who is lying covered in vulgar synonyms for sexual organs, and a swastika on his neck. Another photo shows Davis and an unidentified female friend holding Sharpie marking pens while sitting over him.

The daughter of Tim and Claire Davis of McKenzie Lane, Davis is a 2008 graduate of Foxboro High School. She was a cheerleader for the Warriors during her high school days.

The Davises could not be reached for comment Wednesday.

However, deadspin.com reported Wednesday that Caitlin Davis told one of its writers via e-mail that the photos were "taken out of context" and claimed that "she didn't draw anything on the individual."

A freshman at Johnson & Wales University, Davis told The Sun Chronicle last spring that she was drawn to the Patriots cheerleading squad partly because cheerleaders are required to perform community service.

"That's what I did growing up with my church youth group," she said, recalling helping charitable organizations like Habitat for Humanity and food pantries with the Mansfield Church of Christ.

"In addition to spreading a good image for the Patriots, you do some good things for others," she said.

http://www.thesunchronicle.com/articles/2008/11/06/news/3896497.txt


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I bet Mr. Kraft didnt like the Swastica..lol

All in all, crazy or not.. gotta be an awesome lay.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

HELPMe said:


> All in all, crazy or not.. gotta be an awesome lay.


And when she posts the pictures of the doodles she drew on you afterwards, you'll ask yourself, "was it worth it?" And you will answer, "yes, of course it was." Ask Heloise, but I think vinegar takes out Sharpie.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Portable81 said:


> lol... they drew a penis on her arm


...and is that I Love Cock on her stomach..


----------

